# Rig'n Hook rigged for Flounder



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I add a short length of stiff mono to the up turned leg of the Gamakatsu Rig'n Hook to make it darn near snag proof. The mono is Stren 30# test Dura Tuff. I wrap it to the hook with nylon thread and coat with Sally Hanson's Hard as Nails fingernail polish. I really like hot pink. Bait with a finger Mullet or Bull Minnow. I've used it with Shrimp too but Shrimp are far from my favorite bait.










This rig is darn near snag proof except in a Flounder's mouth.


----------



## Beefisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank's again Capt.

Great idea for a few other weedless hooks as well.

:clap


----------

